# Non pill vitamins



## pdx210 (Jan 8, 2010)

vitamins don't last forever growing and juicing wheat grass is a good source for 

beta-carotene, vitamins e, c, B12

Phosphorus
Magnesium
calcium 
Iron 
potassium 
folic acid 
chlorophyll


----------



## Knotted (Jul 20, 2010)

What would you use to do this in a "suvival situation" thanks>


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

You can find hand juicers out there, or just sprout the wheat for 2 or 3 days and eat it. Sprouting releases all kinds of good stuff and doubles the bulk of the wheat. Eat them raw, in a salad, steamed or throw it in with some rice. If they longer than 3 or 4 days you can still eat it , but the taste is not so good. Sprouting is a good source of fresh green and can be done indoors year round. I picked up a couple pounds of seed to experiment. Now I plan to add several pounds to my stores. There's plenty of info online and some good vids on you tube about sprouting and wheat grass juice.


----------



## pdx210 (Jan 8, 2010)

I've heard even sprouting the seeds and eating them after they start germinating is good. it's not hard to grow and with a green house or by a window it can be done year around.

the point is colloidal suspension of vitamins & minerals in plant form and the freshness from oxidation are far better absorbed than pills and much cheaper


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

Sorry, yeah that's what I meant. I do a little wheat, but mostly a "salad mix". Off the top of my head it's alfalfa, radish, broccoli maybe clover. I also have sunflower, mung and peas. I use sprout people and I had the lady on the phone forever asking a hundred newbie questions. They are mom&pop and she was very helpful. You can get started with just a couple canning jars before you invest in the kits and gadgets. It also wakes up the vitamins in nuts too. 

It may seam expensive to spend $5-$8 for a pound of seeds, but about one tablespoon of seed will fill a 1qt canning jar in a few days. It usually gives me two fresh salads from 1 jar.


----------



## pdx210 (Jan 8, 2010)

i think thats the way to go food doesn't automatically equal nutrition nutrition 

also, fermented foods are really good too like sour kraut, kimchi, yogurt, Kombucha
of which sour Kraut is the easiest to make.


----------

